# Petland in Langley, Salt water section has been added!!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, just wanted to let folks in the Fraser Valley know that there is a new salt water section opened at Petland in Langley. The new store and fish manager Mike is starting this up again with lots of fish and coral selection available, I checked it out last night and was surprised to see the stuff he has available already.
I would urge everyone into salt water to check them out.


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

im not into saltwater but when i went there lastweek the saltwater section looked really nice . nice fish and corals


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Are the prices in the saltwater section as ridiculus as the freshwater? Hmmmm, and you say Mike (Hidden Reef) is working there. Just might have to make a point of visiting...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure what Mike's last name is, but he's been around salt water & reefing for years, pricing example: [small chromis $3.99]


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

yes it is mike ... i have bought a bunch of stuff there this last week .... quality as usual


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear thy have a great supplier. Should be good...as I hear there's a lack of lfs in Langley!


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

I have never been to store before. Had some time to kill so dropped in friday afternoon. great salt water section. fresh water was pricey. I met Mike seemed like a great guy.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

I love petland langley. I always go there and it's where I spend 80% of my time when I go to pet stores and since the addition of Mike it has only got better


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I was in a couple weeks ago and they were just setting up. I'll have to go in and check it out again. They are always very helpful and accomodating in there. 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

they have preds or just salt comunitie ?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

whats the address ????????????????


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

19### fraser hwy langley 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I was here today and they have a pretty nice selection of fish. Triggers, Lionfish, assorted angelfish, beautiful corals, and other tangs and such. They will have the salt water expanded with 8-10 more tanks within 1-2 weeks as well.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

went yester day looked great not quite what i expected. But a nice store mike said the display tank will be turned to salt water soon looking forward to that being a sw person


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet! Another SW store to shop!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I was in there today and they have a lot more salt stuff... they got a big shipment in today... fresh and salt... everything g was still acclimating when I was there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

It`s my favorite fish store , mostly because I live close. I get most of my freshwater fish there. Today I dropped in for some scarlet badis and saw their new jelly fish. Cute little guy in a really cool tank. They also have sea horses now.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Its about time!!! now that the bridge is tolled and diesel is over 1.40$ going to jl is getting pricey...priceyer lol They had a great deal on some beautiful chromis but I hate to say everything else is borderline nuts...40$+ for an ocelaris clown wtf thats a 20$ fish.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya perc and ocelaris clows are 15 buck fish i agree on that one it is pricey but im told there all net caught .iv been there a few times bought lots of tetras cat fish and such never bought and thing from the salt section i dont like to say this but wen ever im there the fish seem a bit sickly or thats just me mike seems to be doing a greet job tho


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya I agree their fish prices are more for SW, having said that I don't have the big drive and toll from Langley to J&L, so you have consider that when buying. I still like the selection at J&L and their expertise as well, I go to J&L every time I'm in town. I buy at both places and it works for me. My 2cents.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Keep in mind a place like this got lots of overhead. So the prices might be a bit high sometimes but at least he brings in nice corals and fish. Mike is working hard to make it a great shop for salties after all those years without it. It's my to go store in Langley at the moment.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yup there just starting up to i noticed they didn't cycle any of the tanks just big water changes i think


----------

